# Leeks are up!!



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I was up by my mother-in-laws house looking for morel spots and I found a hillside full of wild leeks. This was my first time finding them. I filled a grocery bag and figured that was plenty. My breath is going to probably keep my wife away now too:lol:.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's some pics. It's cell phone so not the greatest though.


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool pics.

I'm pretty lucky, I have a 15' x 15' patch of them in my backyard. I took some seeds and started a couple more patches. It will be interesting to see how much it spreads.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hmmm, i wonder if thats whats growing like crazy in my backyard.... any easy way to tell?


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

MSUICEMAN said:


> hmmm, i wonder if thats whats growing like crazy in my backyard.... any easy way to tell?


 They only have one poisonous lookalike. Lilly of the valley. Lilley of the valley I find down by my house alot. Tends to have white little stripes growing up the leaves. If you pull wild leeks. (My first time finding them finally.) They have a garlic onion smell. Can't miss it. I just ate a ton of them. MMMMMMMM!!!! I need to pick more next weekend. Also leeks tend to grow with just a pair of leaves(In the early stage) and the stalks have a purple color. I've heard they are one of the first plants to start popping green in the woods too. They were really easy to spot. Just make sure you read a little on them on-line before you pick them tough. They are pretty easy, but just to be safe can't hurt.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> hmmm, i wonder if thats whats growing like crazy in my backyard.... any easy way to tell?


If they smell like sweet butter, leave em alone. If they smell like an onion mow (eat) em! Make sure they have a reddish stem....


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> If they smell like sweet butter, leave em alone. If they smell like an onion mow (eat) em! Make sure they have a reddish stem....


 I can definitely relate with that. They are GREAT!!!!! Definitely fits the fit man.


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

Awsome looks like I have some searching to do. Nice find.

We have had them for a couple weeks now at the restaurant I work at. Supposedly they are Michigan grown.

Aka Ramps, if you like garlic and you like green onions you will love these. sauted them in a little whole butter for just a couple of minutes and they taste great.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Fins said:


> Awsome looks like I have some searching to do. Nice find.
> 
> We have had them for a couple weeks now at the restaurant I work at. Supposedly they are Michigan grown.
> 
> Aka Ramps, if you like garlic and you like green onions you will love these. sauted them in a little whole butter for just a couple of minutes and they taste great.


 I'm just fitting in perfectly today. That's how I cooked them.... Honestly perfect fit of both of what you described. Cooked them in butter for a couple minutes and threw it on green beens. Still have much more to cook, but it was really good.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I pick some every season, they are good with a multitude of things. One thing I have not tried but want to is the polish roses (aka onion wraps).
You know, corned beef-cream cheese-pickle-green onion, ceps use a leek/ramp instead of the green onion. That would be a unique twist to them I think.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I tried my patches, even the southern exposures aren't up yet. In fact, about the only thing up so far are the skunk cabbages, but the Ramps are usually close behind, with the 'shrooms hot on their tails.


----------

